# ever heard of Black Hole, a gainer? Help



## 3ddd (Nov 29, 2006)

Has anyone used *Black Hole *? It's suppose to increaes your appetite and help you gain weight. I'm trying to put on 20lbs by summer. Losing weight is easy for me, I have a high metabolism. Gaining is harder and it's killing me.  Any suggestion would help, thanks. 3D's


----------



## Addiction (Nov 29, 2006)

Give my Thunder Cat a try!

1.5 C Whole Milk
4 Frozen Strawberries
1 C Ice
1/2 C Oats
1 Banana
2 TBS Natty PB
1 Scoop Strawberry ON

Blend until smooth, have every night before bed!!

Enjoy


----------



## UNCnate (Nov 29, 2006)

3ddd said:


> Has anyone used *Black Hole *? It's suppose to increaes your appetite and help you gain weight. I'm trying to put on 20lbs by summer. Losing weight is easy for me, I have a high metabolism. Gaining is harder and it's killing me.  Any suggestion would help, thanks. 3D's



Ive used Black Hole before, it definitely does what its supposed to.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Nov 29, 2006)

Addiction said:


> Give my Thunder Cat a try!
> 
> 1.5 C Whole Milk
> 4 Frozen Strawberries
> ...



that sounds pretty good, but needs more protein.

put 3/4 a cup of cottage cheese in there too

as far as the product, ive seen good feedback on it, I can only imagine something using pot's appetite stimulant would be pretty effective


----------



## emitecaps (Nov 29, 2006)

You could try ginger too, it will prevent nausea that you get from eating too much.


----------



## warhammer (Nov 30, 2006)

not sure about your diet but I have the same issues in relation to making gains -  I would make sure you are eating in the middle of the night - I made my best weight gains eating PB&J (natural PB, whole wheat, preserves) and a glass of milk at night - It was hard at first because I was not ready to eat at that hour but after awhile I started getting hungry for it and seeing my appetite increase like crazy during the day- don't be afraid to put on a little fat too - persons with high metabolism rates should see additional positive hormonal increases with the increase in body fat % - strength and size will cometh!! you can always cut later -


----------



## Addiction (Nov 30, 2006)

FishOrCutBait said:


> that sounds pretty good, but needs more protein.
> 
> put 3/4 a cup of cottage cheese in there too
> 
> as far as the product, ive seen good feedback on it, I can only imagine something using pot's appetite stimulant would be pretty effective



I use 2 scoops of ON, which pushes this baby over 70g. I just get tired of people saying, "Thats too much protien". 

As far as the cottage cheese, I think we have discussed that........LOL


----------



## Loadre (Dec 1, 2006)

Addiction said:


> Give my Thunder Cat a try!
> 
> 1.5 C Whole Milk
> 4 Frozen Strawberries
> ...



My god this is delicious. Except I only had like 1 strawberry, plus my blender can't grind ice worth a shit, just needs a weeeee bit of tweaking on my end.


----------



## 3ddd (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks, for the info. The black hole should be here today and I'll start it up. I tryed all the gainers. They just fill me up but, I'm the same size. I tryed eating more but, I just stuffed. Even that only last a short time. The PB&J I tryed it. I still do it with a glass of whey right before bed. I dont worry about fat, my metabolisem is high and needs to slow down.  I think Im doing too much. 3ddd


----------



## fufu (Dec 4, 2006)

Correct me if I am right, but Blackhole is exclusively some kind of appetite stimulant and not a traditional "gainer" right?


----------



## nni (Dec 4, 2006)

correct


----------



## 3ddd (Dec 5, 2006)

I should of got a job at UPS so I can get my stuff fasted. Yea, I read in a BBmag that Black Hole makes you eat more. Yes, i need the help


----------



## fufu (Dec 5, 2006)

Well give it a try I suppose.


----------



## 3ddd (Dec 6, 2006)

on BB.com they had a contest eating with black hole. So, i guess it works.


----------

